# CNC deep pocket aluminium milling



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hi all,

For a project I have to make a deep pocket, after some fine tuning I was glad about the result:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nZNuvH7q1I

Hope you will like it 

Laurent.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very interesting, Laurent.


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Thanks James, appreciate the comment.

A new challenge with the machine:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpzCEW7pevw

:fie:


----------

